# Pregnant and horseback riding??



## vikki92

Ok so im bout 12 weeks prego and I keep getting mixed replies on horseback riding now, some people say dont do it and others say its ok right now, my first appt. is Sep. 15th and thats one of the first questions Im going to ask, but i wanted to see how many of you went horseback riding while prego and what ur docters told yall.


----------



## FreeDestiny

I know someone on here said they rode right up 'til their due date, it's really your own choice because it is putting "2 people" at risk. But if you trust your horse enough and have a good seat and fast reflexes you shouldn't have a problem. I personally wouldn't ride past maybe 6 months because I wouldn't know what to do with a belly like that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

lol yeah all my horses are pretty laid back but of course you never know, but im always ready for a bolt of a jump side ways. the people that said not to ride said it wasnt just the falling off it was the shakeing you know the baby moving all around from you moving with the horse, but its just so hard not going riding, but I want to make sure its ok before I go riding, my hubby will not let me anyways till the dr. says its all right. so i guess i can wait a few more days lol, I just hope the dr. says its alright.


----------



## maura

Vicky, 

Congrats!

Whether or not you continue riding while pregnant depends on a lot of factors, the biggest being your doctor's advice, the others being your level of expertise, type of riding you do, your own level of comfort with the idea, etc. 

We've had a lot of threads on the forum on this topic, I'm just going to link you to a few and you can read lots of differnet folk's experiences and opinions: 

http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/while-pregnant-96628/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/riding-while-preggers-91257/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/can-you-ride-when-youre-pregnant-88217/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/riding-while-pregnant-83256/


----------



## 1tarasue

*Congrats!*

Congrats! I am 12 weeks as well and I have made the decision not to ride until the baby comes. This is partly because I'm out of practice anyway but also due to the way I would feel if I somehow injured my child riding or falling. Keep in mind as well the way that your balance will begin to change due to hormones and a big belly. 

Of course, now that I can't ride I want to more than ever! But, it will make it all the sweeter come next spring when I'm getting back in shape on the back of a horse! Whatever you decide, good luck and be safe!


----------



## QH Gunner

I think it's up to you, really. I rode while I was pregnant. I was actually riding when I felt contractions coming for the first time (advice: don't go far from your barn near the end haha!). I never had any problems riding tho, when I hit 8 months trotting became uncomfortable so I would just walk on the trails then- mostly because riding is calming for me & I was nervous about becoming a mother so it was my peace. 
My doctor said it was fine bc I was in good shape & my body was used to to using such muscles from riding everyday. 
My mother was super nervous about it however lol. 
I've heard jumping isn't good your first trimester but I don't jump so I don't know about that. 
However, I did give up working with any green/unbrokes bc that's a risk I ddnt want to take personally. If you have a reliable horse & you feel comfortable doing it with the doctors permission, I say go for it. It is good to stay in shape while pregnant I believe. I never really gave up anything- until maybe my last month when I was just miserable haha. 

Whatever you do, good luck & use common sense to stay safe! 
&& CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

Thank you all for your advice, I do jump and drive cattle but even if my docter said it was ok to do both of those things i dont think i would, I mean ill be happy just walking around the pasture enjoying a nice peaceful ride, thats really all i want lol, its just hard to go from riding like everyday to not riding at all Im having withdrawls lol! but I hope the doc says its all right just to walk around.
@ 1taresue, CONGRATS!!!! how are you feeling?


----------



## vikki92

But if the doc says no I guess ill live, like some of yall said, i can look forward to getting back in shape with my horses (casue they are gonna be just as out of shape as me lol) after the little tater tot is here lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

if your going to ride while pregnant please be careful.the first 3 months of pregnancy are very fragile I've never been pregnant just been around women that do the wrong things while pregnant just giving some helpful advice my fiance cant father children because of low little men count so theirs my part and Congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## Poco1220

I rode until my due date with my son with no issues and I'm currently 26 weeks pregnant and still riding. Most doctors will say no strictly because of liability issues but it's really a personal decision as to what you'll be doing, riding, and your abilities. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

I'm not brave enough to get into this one. But dad may have a thought or two on the subject.
Good luck


----------



## Ladytrails

I rode my 2 year old until I was around 5 months along. We did trail and arena riding, western saddle. However, there came a point where the saddle horn seemed to be not a good idea in case we had a wreck so I stopped at that point. My doctor would have let me ride up until the last 2 months - he said that if I broke my leg it would make the delivery more difficult and so that's the only thing he was worried about. He said that the baby was safer tucked into all those bony cradles than I was...

I definitely think that the pasture riding without jumping or chasing cows or anything high energy (read: potentially more dangerous than a relaxing ride) should be fine for most of your pregnancy. 

PS - the prenatal class I was in had us doing squatting exercises to strengthen our backs and legs. I could do them forever; the other moms were in agony! That's one good thing about staying in shape from horseback riding!


----------



## vikki92

@ Stan, lol yeah hes got a lot to say bout it lol this is our first baby (as yall can probably tell) hes just as horsey as me but hes been super strict with me lol, he didnt even let me vacum the floor for awhile. 
@paco - that makes me feel better now i just want to go out side like right now and go horseback riding but of course the hubby is shanking his head no till the doc says ok :/ husbands/dads so overly protective  

Thank you all for the great advice!!


----------



## Poco1220

The only problems I ever found with riding later in pregnancy were mounting since belly got in the way (fences helped and my horse is now trained to lay down so much simpler) and fitting in a saddle (I eventually just used a surcingle and pad last time). You'll know when to take it easier or to stop altogether. Trust yourself and your body in those aspects. It really helped me with my last pregnancy as I was having a ton of problems with feet and leg swelling and riding got me active without using my legs much which helped with circulation and let the swelling go down immensely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay

I didnt have my horse broket ill this summer, but last summer while I was pregnant I rode our motorcycle with my husband (be prepared for people telling u that u shouldnt, and it gets SUPER irritating). BUT I got very big very quick. I was all belly! I was all belly and at 4 months I looked 8months. (I had a rather large baby, lol)... but I had to give up the bike at 4 month, b/c my hips would hurt and the bouncing yanked on everything inside me(back, bladder, lungs)!

If the doctor oks, it great! I would if I had a trusted horse, and the docs ok. But if you ever start feeling uncomfortable, its time to hang up the boots for the well being of the baby. And baby's r precious so if ur ever unsure, just dont ride. Congrats on ur little bundle of cuteness! And u too 1taresue! 

It does suck when u have to give it up, but u can learn to crochet, lol... make a blanket! Hopefully ur doc is a horse guy, b/c if he's not experienced with this or horses he may say no w/o researching....


----------



## vikki92

@ poco, Oh gosh i bet, i dont think im even gonna try and get on my 16 hander when i gots a belly lol. 
@Wmay, wow how much did ur baby weigh after he/she came out? 
and i sure hope my docter is a horsey person i know one thing the docter is going to be female! lol!


----------



## Sunny

I was scanning this thread earlier, and then saw this video. Skip to 4:45 for the part i'm about.


----------



## Wheatermay

vikki92 said:


> @ poco, Oh gosh i bet, i dont think im even gonna try and get on my 16 hander when i gots a belly lol.
> @Wmay, wow how much did ur baby weigh after he/she came out?
> and i sure hope my docter is a horsey person i know one thing the docter is going to be female! lol!


It doesnt sound big until u know a few things! Im 128lbs and 5'3" tall AND this was my first child. I was induced at 37 weeks and gave birth to a 8lb9 1/2 oz baby boy! He actually got stuck behind my cervix. He was just too big formy little frame! They used thongs to free him, but if that didnt work, we were off to emergency surgery.... not sure if the thongs were a better way to go tho. I had a 4th degree tear! 

Most babies (like me!) are a little over 6lbs.

My sis in law is 6'0 tall and a larger frame, and an 8lb baby is nothing to her, lol!


----------



## vikki92

@sunny, thats crazy good thing im not gonna be jumping if i do go riding.

@ Wmay, omg thats one of the things im scared bout is the tearing part gives me chills, im 5.2 and not prego i was 120 but now im bout 130 :/ i just hope i dont have a huge baby lol.


----------



## Wheatermay

LOL, well, my husband is 6'5 and 240lbs, so there was a good chance of a huge baby, lol! AND my OBGYN (while I really loved him) said if he had realized the baby would b so big, we would have just done a c-section right away.... Well, duh! I was huge! How could he not know! LOL, I really did look pregnant with twins.

Ur probably safe tho, lol!  If not message me and we will attack ur OB!


----------



## vikki92

Wheatermay said:


> LOL, well, my husband is 6'5 and 240lbs, so there was a good chance of a huge baby, lol! AND my OBGYN (while I really loved him) said if he had realized the baby would b so big, we would have just done a c-section right away.... Well, duh! I was huge! How could he not know! LOL, I really did look pregnant with twins.
> 
> Ur probably safe tho, lol!  If not message me and we will attack ur OB!


 
lol i love how you used the word attack, sounds like a good plan to me, 
especially when i feel like i could jump someone for even looking at me wrong lol, i have been so moody the last few days its starting to worry me, that i might attack my hubby if he says one more time that i cant do something lol.


----------



## Poco1220

vikki92 said:


> if he says one more time that i cant do something lol.


This is my BIGGEST pet peeve while pregnant. It drives me absolutely crazy how everyone jumps in to tell you what you can't do. Excuse me, I'm pregnant yes but I am NOT some fragile piece of china that needs to be set onto a shelf in bubblewrap for the next 9 months.... GRRR!


----------



## vikki92

Poco1220 said:


> This is my BIGGEST pet peeve while pregnant. It drives me absolutely crazy how everyone jumps in to tell you what you can't do. Excuse me, I'm pregnant yes but I am NOT some fragile piece of china that needs to be set onto a shelf in bubblewrap for the next 9 months.... GRRR!


 
lol I know right, one day imma have enough and snap there heads off 
I mean ill take advice but I dont want anyone camanding I have to do it.


----------



## NorthernMama

When I was preggers I didn't have a horse, but the entire time I was pregnant (from day one to day before birth), I canoe-camped in the bush, skiied (downhill), drove a skidder, chopped and piled wood, shovelled snow, tilled the garden, ate breakfast, changed my panties... if I did it BEFORE I was pregnant I did it WHILE I was pregnant both times. And both times, on the same days that the kids were born, I was up and active out of bed doing dishes, walking down the road, filling the wood stove -- back to the normal events all over again. The baby came with me in the skidder, skiing, wherever..

Sitting around doing nothing and changing your lifestyle while you are pregnant is not healthy, IMO, assuming there are no unusual circumstances.


----------



## Poco1220

Yea I'm with Northern on this one! I still go riding constantly, spent last week at a waterpark, spent most of last night out four wheeling, etc. You'll know when it's time to slow down. As for cleaning stalls, working horses, moving hay, feeding, etc. our horses are at our house as is my best friends (starting friday) and my husband is terrified of horses and not a huge fan of my dogs. If I don't feed and clean it simply won't get done and that's not an option!


----------



## vikki92

See thats probably why I havnt been feeling good, casue all i have been doing to laying around the house doing nothing becasue everytime i try and do something active outside everyone in the family is like "you dont need to be doing that" but I say what the heck Im used to be active and horseback riding everyday I mean i have 6 horses who need to be ridden lol and right now there just chilling in the field I mean there probably enjoying there 9 month vaca lol but i hate to see them get fat and lazy lol. so as soon as I leave the docters and they say everyone is healthy im heading stright to the horse field lol, Im not gonna go jump a course but i am going to get all going again. *sigh i feel so much better right now!  now i cant wait for my doc appt. lol!


----------



## QH Gunner

NorthernMama said:


> When I was preggers I didn't have a horse, but the entire time I was pregnant (from day one to day before birth), I canoe-camped in the bush, skiied (downhill), drove a skidder, chopped and piled wood, shovelled snow, tilled the garden, ate breakfast, changed my panties... if I did it BEFORE I was pregnant I did it WHILE I was pregnant both times. And both times, on the same days that the kids were born, I was up and active out of bed doing dishes, walking down the road, filling the wood stove -- back to the normal events all over again. The baby came with me in the skidder, skiing, wherever..
> 
> Sitting around doing nothing and changing your lifestyle while you are pregnant is not healthy, IMO, assuming there are no unusual circumstances.


^This is perfect! Just keep on keeping on.  
& i agree it's unhealthy to just lay around & do nothing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay

vicki92, everyone was like that with me too, and my horse was ready to start light work under saddle (had just turned 2), but all I was allowed to do was brush her. I wasnt gonna jump on her, but I could carry grain buckets! I can put a halter on! I hated it, but I got so aggravated I gave up... I kept my exercise by walking, but I hated being treated like I was gonna break. or that I was endangering the baby...


----------



## 1tarasue

@vikki92 - Thanks! I am starting to feel better now. I have been SO sick for like the past 3 1/2 weeks and exhausted! But everyone said I'd feel better at 12 weeks. I didn't believe them but it's true. Like magic for me. Have you been sick?

I'm moody and emotional but I'll take it over throwing up everything I eat! 

I've had a lot of that from people, too. Don't lift that. Don't overdo. Don't do this. Honestly, most of my pregnancy I haven't cared because I've felt like poo. But, now that I'm not feeling sick and I have some stamina, I plan to be as active as possible. 

Heck, I may even ride once or twice. My friend has a very trustworthy gelding that is regularly used for therapy. I've been watching them ride lately and maybe next time I'll cool him out after. 

Anyway, it's good to know some people continue with good results through their pregnancy. I've heard it's good to stay active and I don't like to think of myself stuck on the couch for 9 months. There's nothing healthy about that for me or baby!


----------



## vikki92

1tarasue, glad your feeling better, i was sick and tried for the longest time it felt like lol, i never trew up but i sure felt like i was going to, mostly i have been sleeping lol, but im starting to feel my engery comeing back and it feels good


----------



## vikki92

Wmay, Yeah its so grrr when thats all you hear from friend, family and people you dont even know.
1tarsue, Glad ur feeling batter! and as for my sickness I have yet to throw up but i feel like im going to sometimes you know when you catch that certin smell and it bout knocks ya down :/ but i have been feeling my engery coming back and it feels good to feel a little normal again lol, I tryed to put on my size 6 jeans and they just about dnt fit :/ kind of depressing lol.


----------



## SKMRiding

*riding while pregnant*

My Dr. said as long as your body is used to it already you're pretty safe to continue doing it. Same thing with if you were active in other ways -hiking, running etc. I'm not a Dr but this is just what mine said. I rode with my first baby and was jumping even in the first trimester (probably not smart but we were both okay!) and then had to quit riding somewhere in the 3rd trimester because it was just too uncomfortable.
Due to all my "hard" work :lol: Alli is a horse OBSESSED girl! She's addicted to horses at 3 years old. I'm so proud of her! First word "neigh" - first real sentence "Mommy - we ride patience day?" (her pony is patience) - LOVE it!
That being said I'm trying to get preggers again and am a trainer & instructor. I plan on riding until it's nearly impossible but will stop riding young horses I'm not familiar with after the 1st trimester.... hope this helps!


----------



## Ladytrails

True story - My friend Teri was pregnant and her best friend Jill asked Teri's doctor whether Teri could play tennis now that she was pregnant. The doctor said, "Sure, she'll do just fine!" Jill said, "That's great news! Cause she has always really been awful at tennis!" LOL


----------



## vikki92

skmriding, awwwh thats so cute bout ur little girl, i hope i have a girl for that reason  casue i wantt o teach everything and anything about horses  and good luck with getting prego again 

Ladytrials, Bahaha thats funny!! sounds like something my hubby would say lol!


----------



## vikki92

Ok went had my ultrasound yesterday and im not as far as we thought, im only 11 weeks! 

the ultrasound was so awesome, we got to see it move and hear its heart beat, it melted my heart i cryed. oh and my due date is April 7th 2012  its going to take forever to get here.


----------



## Poco1220

Vikki - I still cry at ultrasounds and when they use the Doppler to hear heartbeat. It's just too cute and REAL! Glad your appt went well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

Poco1220 said:


> Vikki - I still cry at ultrasounds and when they use the Doppler to hear heartbeat. It's just too cute and REAL! Glad your appt went well!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know it was so cooll, we could have stayed and watched him or her all day long, it was so amazing!! even my hubby almost cryed and he never crys lol! (so he says)


----------



## Sunny

I'm not yet old enough to have children, but I've always told my SO that our child's first horse will be a Fjord. I've always wanted one, and it'll be an excuse to have a plucky little pony around! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

Sunny said:


> I'm not yet old enough to have children, but I've always told my SO that our child's first horse will be a Fjord. I've always wanted one, and it'll be an excuse to have a plucky little pony around! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats funny you say this, I had a dream a couple nights ago, that i had a little girl and it was her 5th birthday party, and me and my hubby got her a surprize pony (casue i got my first very own pony when i was 5) 
I dont know what color, breed or gender it was but i do know it was 12 hhs lol! funny how you remember so details but not all lol!. but it was such an awesome dream! now i cant wait for five years from now lol


----------



## Sunny

I ALWAYS have dreams about my would-be children!

Just a few nights ago I dreamt that I had a little boy named Ian, and he slept in the top of a closet. :rofl:

That's actually pretty normal for my dreams, though. Usually they're super weird.

I once dreamt that I was giving birth in the middle of a forest. Peaceful, but strange. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

